# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Only in  New York

## NYCFred

Specifically, only in Times Square.... 


sound on, full screen. Enjoy

----------


## caribfish

bravo!

----------


## amyb

Ahhhhh, New York!

----------


## Peter NJ

:thumb up:

----------

